# Suggested Public Works Projects!



## Superpenguin (Jun 14, 2013)

What have your villagers all been suggested your town needs?

Kyle suggested a Modern Bridge
Mitzi suggested a Flower Arch


----------



## SFFRulesOK (Jun 14, 2013)

I got excited because Pate, a peppy villager, can request artistic projects. But all she wanted was a yield sign. I pretty much dislike all my villagers, so it's hard to raise their friendship levels - I just want them to leave!


----------



## ben_nyc (Jun 14, 2013)

Superpenguin said:


> What have your villagers all been suggested your town needs?



Hey Super, where are these suggestions? Do you mean the list from Isabella?


----------



## mason (Jun 14, 2013)

I haven't had anyone suggest anything :'(


----------



## astrogirl93 (Jun 14, 2013)

All i've had suggested is a Yield Sign (which I really don't want to build...it just doesn't fit with the aesthetic of my town) and a yellow bench. I already built the bench and I haven't gotten any other suggestions so i'm afraid this means i'm going to have to build the yield sign before anything cool will be suggested.


----------



## Nooblord (Jun 14, 2013)

ben_nyc said:


> Hey Super, where are these suggestions? Do you mean the list from Isabella?



Sometimes a villager will come up to you and suggest a new public works project, and it will be added to the list that Isabelle shows you.

Kevin suggested the police station, I chose the classic one with Booker.
Chevere suggested a drinking fountain but I don't plan on getting one any time soon.


----------



## ben_nyc (Jun 14, 2013)

Nooblord said:


> Sometimes a villager will come up to you and suggest a new public works project, and it will be added to the list that Isabelle shows you.



Ha, thanks.  This hasn't happened to me yet.  I am actively trying to boot 3x neighbors though... ;-)


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jun 14, 2013)

Elvis wants me to build a rack of rice. Umm no.

And Aurora suggested a drinking fountain. Sorry nope.


----------



## Elloriee (Jun 14, 2013)

None of the villagers have given me suggestions yet :c


----------



## Stargirl (Jun 14, 2013)

Bam suggested the Police Station


----------



## Ukue (Jun 14, 2013)

Bettina suggested a Bell. Just got done funding it today.


----------



## ChaosKitten (Jun 14, 2013)

Nothing so far. Sigh.

My villagers keep giving me cherries (my native fruit) when they walk up to me, lol. The least they can do is give me the fruit I still need!


----------



## Ukue (Jun 14, 2013)

ChaosKitten said:


> Nothing so far. Sigh.
> 
> My villagers keep giving me cherries (my native fruit) when they walk up to me, lol. The least they can do is give me the fruit I still need!



Whitney gave me a banana, but I didn't know where it was supposed to be planted because I tried to minimize spoilers before the game came out. Needless to say, I planted it in the grass. And my island has coconuts. It was so frustrating to see the planted banana look like a palm tree, and I just had that sinking "oh crap" feeling... ARGG.


----------



## TheFarmboy (Jun 14, 2013)

Ava wanted a Caution Sign. I'm deciding on where it would fit the most.....


----------



## Officer Berri (Jun 14, 2013)

Yesterday Gayle suggested the Fantasy Lamp post, or whatever it's called. Looks nice! Might put it in later.

_Someone suggest the friggin Police Station plz._ I want Copper. D:


----------



## SockHead (Jun 14, 2013)

Thank goodness for Avery, he requested a Lighthouse today!!


----------



## Dreamer (Jun 14, 2013)

I have yet to get any requests.  I desperately want to get my permanent buildings in. I also want a certain bench and the lighthouse. SIGH.

I'll put my third bridge and second fountain in next, but I'm stuck until someone requests something I want.


----------



## CantDeleteThisAccount (Jun 14, 2013)

I have had a couple requests, like a Modern Bridge (ew, no way, I'm building suspension bridges) from Del, a Bell from Anabelle (lol), a Lighthouse from Henry (might do this one, actually), and a Wooden Bench from Phoebe (also might do that one).


----------



## X66x66 (Jun 14, 2013)

I want the police station so badly! All I've gotten was the modern lamp, modern bridge, and yield sign. Is there anything special you can do to have a villager suggest something?  Sometimes I walk around my town doing nothing hoping a villager wants to talk..  but no luck


----------



## Dae (Jun 14, 2013)

I think it was Filbert who suggested the Wind Turbine thing.
Hoping someone will suggest the station already..


----------



## Solar (Jun 14, 2013)

No one has suggested anything to me


----------



## azurill (Jun 14, 2013)

Nothing so far, hope they suggest something soon.


----------



## AoJones (Jun 14, 2013)

\I've had the zen bell from Elvis which I like and is in construction; another villager suggested the brick bridge which imo looks nice and I might put one in.


----------



## LemyLekySama (Jun 14, 2013)

Kidd suggested a big red tower
Pippy suggested another "Do not enter" sign


----------



## Mint (Jun 14, 2013)

Chester suggested a Sandbox.


----------



## X66x66 (Jun 14, 2013)

Do villagers only suggest stuff when they get excited to see you, or can they suggest something when you initiate the conversation?


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 14, 2013)

X66x66 said:


> Do villagers only suggest stuff when they get excited to see you, or can they suggest something when you initiate the conversation?



Only when they get excited to see you.


----------



## Aloha (Jun 14, 2013)

I think the suspended bridges look nicer than modern but w/e you like.Build them if you are far from somewhere like Re-tail or the Town Hall.Cause I know there's only one bridge in my town.And my house is literally all the way at the bottom of the island while Re-tail is the opposite...

Plus i built a bridge near my love,Ed.You sexy emo feminine looking horse.
TMI 

But i didn't get any suggestions yet...


----------



## Justin (Jun 14, 2013)

I've had the game for over a week now, and still I have yet to receive a request. How odd.


----------



## Octavia (Jun 14, 2013)

Kyle just suggested the police station tonight.


----------



## Sandbox (Jun 14, 2013)

Marina suggested a lighthouse


----------



## Rue (Jun 14, 2013)

Spork just suggested...a yield sign. _/sigh_.


----------



## AC Cafe (Jun 15, 2013)

Jitters suggested a Video Screen which was completed today. I hope to unlock more projects soon


----------



## Mayor Jaclyn (Jun 15, 2013)

Shari recommended a modern bridge, and Axel recommended a wind turbine.


----------



## StarryACNL (Jun 15, 2013)

No one has requested anything-reall want police station.


----------



## Flutterfairy (Jun 15, 2013)

Lolly suggested me to build a Lighthouse! I wanted to build one so I lucked out woooo


----------



## Thunder (Jun 15, 2013)

I've got the lighthouse, police station, and a trashcan so far.


----------



## chistraub (Jun 15, 2013)

Gala suggested a brick bridge which I put in today. I really like the look of it.


----------



## Jinglefruit (Jun 16, 2013)

Katt suggested a Windmill to me yesterday - on the second time we spoke! I thought you had to be friends with them to get suggestions. :?
Oh and 



Spoiler



Resetti suggested the Surveilance centre, - guess whos 3DS died as he was getting his charger. :[



I really want a nicer bridge design suggested. I don't want to move mine and then have to spend half a week replacing the new one if someone suggests on soon.


----------



## Zen (Jun 16, 2013)

Jinglefruit said:


> Katt suggested a Windmill to me yesterday - on the second time we spoke! I thought you had to be friends with them to get suggestions. :?



Nope. The villagers suggest things at random. Even if they don't particularly like you.

Perks of being the Mayor, I guess.


----------



## maarowak (Jun 16, 2013)

No one suggested anything yet. ):


----------



## Jinglefruit (Jun 16, 2013)

Zen said:


> Nope. The villagers suggest things at random. Even if they don't particularly like you.
> 
> Perks of being the Mayor, I guess.



Damn, I thought I finally made a friend in this town. =.=; xP


----------



## azurill (Jun 16, 2013)

Kid cat made a suggestion yesterday for the wind turbine but don't think I will build it. Really want the windmill.


----------



## Dreamer (Jun 16, 2013)

Miranda suggested a caution sign. *headdesk*


----------



## Nooblord (Jun 16, 2013)

An illuminated heart was requested today.


----------



## Tammyface (Jun 16, 2013)

Cole requested the hammock and Sterling requested a video screen, but right now I want the windmill!
It seems like the villagers don't suggest projects very often at all  Is there any way to speed it up!?


----------



## Marceline (Jun 16, 2013)

Melba suggested I make a modern bridge... but honestly I'd prefer a wooden one... or maybe even a Japanese one.


----------



## Mirror (Jun 16, 2013)

I've had a lot of things suggested, but only 2 things so far that I've felt like building, such as the Campsite and a Cut-out face board.


----------



## amped4jr88 (Jun 16, 2013)

Bud suggested a fire pit


----------



## Julie (Jun 16, 2013)

None of my villagers have requested anything and I'm running out of public works projects to do... feh!


----------



## Wish (Jun 16, 2013)

nothing good but I want a freaking wisteria


----------



## ACking (Jun 16, 2013)

None of my villagers have suggested anything....


----------



## LeAckerman (Jun 16, 2013)

My least favorite villiagar suggested the brick bridge and the weird part is that the same day, I was thinking about that bridge because it's my favorite bridge^^


----------



## Jinglefruit (Jun 16, 2013)

Chow suggested a Lighthouse. ^_^ Right when I was questioning what to build tomorrow as I don't have anything else planned.


----------



## oath2order (Jun 16, 2013)

I haven't gotten any suggestions :/


----------



## Corduroy (Jun 16, 2013)

I don't have any suggestions from my villagers. In fact, I didn't even know they _could_ give suggestions. x3


----------



## keybug55 (Jun 16, 2013)

Francine just suggested me a Modern Bench...thanks Francine


----------



## Treasu(red) (Jun 16, 2013)

I've been playing 6 days with mayor status, and Portia suggested the "Tower" (Tokyo Tower), Ozzie the Yeild Sign, and Lily suggested the Police Station.


----------



## Breesasha (Jun 16, 2013)

I haven't had anyone suggest anything but I really want a caf?!


----------



## Azs (Jun 17, 2013)

I really wish someone would suggest me the floral arch.  So far I've only been suggested a modern bridge which I don't really like.


----------



## Justin (Jun 17, 2013)

Isabelle suggested the Dream Suite to me. I dunno if that really counts but it's the only one I've gotten...


----------



## Cottonball (Jun 17, 2013)

none..   ._.  I am mad.   :U


----------



## whereiskellie (Jun 17, 2013)

alfonso suggested i build a light house.. ugh so expensive

- - - Post Merge - - -

i really really really want an oil derrick =(


----------



## MistyWater (Jun 17, 2013)

I would love for a villager to suggest the police station! However, no on has yet... So far all they've suggested were different kinds of street lights and maybe another type of bridge... And a bench...
I would also love for someone to suggest the light archway at some point (hopefully soon)... But, I guess there's still a bit of waiting to do for those. Right now I'm more focused on the more expensive projects on Main Street. Like the Dream Mansion, which is next on my list (unless someone wants to finally suggest the police station).


----------



## Julie (Jun 17, 2013)

Agh I've been dying for the police station too, I want Booker!! I really hope someone requests a windmill soon as well...


----------



## CrankyCupcake (Jun 17, 2013)

Mirror said:


> I've had a lot of things suggested



Same here. A lot of suggestions but I'm not fond of them and don't want to do them. So far, I've built the campsite and two bridges.

I wonder, will the list of suggested projects change when I don't act on any of them? Or am I stuck with those projects and have to build something for the list to change?


----------



## Justin (Jun 17, 2013)

Finally, I got my first villager request. Lolly asked for a Stone Tablet.

Great.


----------



## whereiskellie (Jun 17, 2013)

wooo i just got a police station request immediately after i completed the lighthouse. I wonder if that's just a coincidence?


----------



## 3DS Lover (Jun 17, 2013)

Rodeo suggested a sand box.


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 17, 2013)

Erik suggested a Water Pump. I will build it soon, street lamps and another bridge first though.


----------



## AmenFashion (Jun 17, 2013)

Rory suggested a Wind Turbine.
Not gonna happen.

I really want someone to suggest a Drinking Fountain or some new benches.


----------



## ChaosKitten (Jun 17, 2013)

Still nothing! Does it require a certain number of projects already built? This is getting annoying. o_o;


----------



## AC Cafe (Jun 17, 2013)

Ugh, no one else has suggested a project ever since I got the video screen. I really want the police station.


----------



## azurill (Jun 17, 2013)

Clyde suggested the police station. Started that yesterday hope to finish it soon.


----------



## mason (Jun 17, 2013)

So I went to Katrina today and while she was giving my fortune, she was saying something referring to the police station like it was in my near future, does that mean that if I wear the lucky item that she told me (a hat) that someone should suggest it to me today (or soon)?

I asked in the question thread but no one answered me lol.


----------



## Fjoora (Jun 17, 2013)

Swimmergirl327 said:


> Bam suggested the Police Station



Ohhh man you have Bam?? Takeru is the best deer :3

I've had the instrument shelter (tells the weather) suggested to me by Frobert.


----------



## aikatears (Jun 17, 2013)

Fire pit and yield sign...blah


----------



## BlooShroom (Jun 17, 2013)

Anchovy suggested a jungle gym on my first day  (started and finished building it today )
He also suggested a yield sign today :/


----------



## Rune (Jun 17, 2013)

Bob suggested some pipes (Nope.)
Amelia suggested the Brick Bridge (Nope.)
Margie suggested the FairyTale Lamp (Done.) ♥


----------



## Mairmalade (Jun 17, 2013)

So far only Cherry has suggested something I was mildly interested in. Don't remember the name, but there's flowers latticed on top of four wooden posts. Looks nice.  Other suggestions have been a wind turbine, round street lamp, and some other ugly thing that would just trash the overall look I'm going for.


----------



## Nooblord (Jun 17, 2013)

Does the cafe have to be requested? Or is there some other way to unlock it?


----------



## Mairmalade (Jun 17, 2013)

Nooblord said:


> Does the cafe have to be requested? Or is there some other way to unlock it?



It's requested by Blathers shortly after you've completed the second floor of the museum (also suggested by Blathers). You have to have a steady donation schedule (50 donated items) and play the waiting game.


----------



## Julie (Jun 17, 2013)

Finally got my first suggestion. Tipper suggested a brick bridge. beh.

I've met all the requirements for the dream suite but I haven't caught Isabelle sleeping yet.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jun 17, 2013)

Elvis suggested a yield sign..

My villagers hate me. It's okay though. I'm busy with funding the Reset Center >.<


----------



## Kaijudomage (Jun 17, 2013)

I forget who asked for them, but I've gotten the Water Pump & the Stadium Light.

Water Pump is tempting, but I have so many other things in mind.


----------



## Treasu(red) (Jun 17, 2013)

I've got the Giant Billboard, the Tokyo Tower and a Yield sign. My town should be getting fairytale themed stuff not this modern crap. :< grrrrrrr. I want most: Wysteria, Windmill, Lighthouse, rose arch, tool box (looks like a bee-hive)


----------



## SFFRulesOK (Jun 17, 2013)

Violet just gave suggestion number two: a hot spring. I would love to build it if I can find a good spot!


----------



## BellGreen (Jun 18, 2013)

Egbert suggested a tire toy. It's like three froot loops stuck to the ground. I'm pretty sure its a bench. After I get the Dream Mansion, I'm putting it in my handy park area.


----------



## ChaosKitten (Jun 18, 2013)

I finally got a suggestion tonight. ^_^ Gabi suggested some sort of arched sculpture or archway sculpture or....something like that. We'll see if it's non-ugly tomorrow!


----------



## AoJones (Jun 18, 2013)

Just got a suggestion for a light house! I'm pretty happy, guess I'll start funding it soon!


----------



## Koriichan (Jun 18, 2013)

Drift suggested the video screen and I thinks it's so awesome!


----------



## insaneluzer (Jun 18, 2013)

Tipper has made both of the suggestions I've gotten so far (she and I are sort of bffs): statue fountain and brick bridge. I'm glad somebody suggested a bridge so I didn't have to pick between stone or ugly suspension, but I kind of wish she had asked for the Japanese bridge instead. Oh well, beggars can't be choosers!


----------



## Punchyleaf (Jun 18, 2013)

Do they make suggestions randomly or are they like usually good friends?

Other than Broccolo and his ugly pipe stuff he asked me to place (like a bench of pipes), Mint asked me to make something (I forgot already :< ) and Colton asked me to build a Stonehenge


----------



## AoJones (Jun 18, 2013)

Loviechu said:


> Do they make suggestions randomly or are they like usually good friends?
> 
> Other than Broccolo and his ugly pipe stuff he asked me to place (like a bench of pipes), Mint asked me to make something (I forgot already :< ) and Colton asked me to build a Stonehenge



It's more random than anything else. Some people got asked for stuff the first few times they played (after the permit) while others had to wait and are still waiting. Completely random it seems.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jun 19, 2013)

It took forever to re-find this thread. We have too many threads going on :/

Naomi suggested a lighthouse and I'm getting right on that tomorrow


----------



## Justin (Jun 19, 2013)

I finally got some real suggestions.

Stone Tablet and Fairy Tale Bench both from Lolly. I'm not sure if I want either though.

It happened almost right after I started building my fountain, and right after I paid it off... perhaps suggestions are linked to building current projects?


----------



## JKDOS (Jun 19, 2013)

I have police station on my Japanese game. Its stupid. I think I will skip the station this time around


----------



## Gizmodo (Jun 19, 2013)

Drago requested a sandbox?? lol
the only public works project i currently have is the Campsite, going to build a bridge soon though.. Really wwant someone to request the police station


----------



## kakuloo (Jun 19, 2013)

I found a Japanese wiki that says that certain villager personalities suggest certain Public Work Projects.

I cleaned it up a little here.


I wish I knew some tricks to get your villagers to be excited to chat with you though.  It seems like none of my animals ever want to talk to me.  =<


----------



## Jinglefruit (Jun 19, 2013)

kakuloo said:


> I found a Japanese wiki that says that certain villager personalities suggest certain Public Work Projects.
> 
> I cleaned it up a little here.
> 
> I wish I knew some tricks to get your villagers to be excited to chat with you though.  It seems like none of my animals ever want to talk to me.  =<




I find ignoring them all for 15 or so minutes / afer shopping/island and then talking to 1 villagers and then running in all their faces normally 1 will run up (often the one you spoke to after a lap of town). It used to be every 15 minutes on CF I think, but now if you don't talk to anyone the game seem to decide not to bother you.

Though I've had nothing suggested recently even doing this. :/


----------



## sodappend (Jun 19, 2013)

Either Quillson or Cousteau suggested a fire pit, which I didn't really want in my town orz


----------



## Rue (Jun 19, 2013)

And Spork just suggested a Jungle Gym ?_?

For the love of..


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 19, 2013)

Lovemcqueen said:


> It took forever to re-find this thread. We have too many threads going on :/
> 
> Naomi suggested a lighthouse and I'm getting right on that tomorrow



You should just subscribe to the thread.


----------



## Ellyce (Jun 19, 2013)

So far:
Sheldon suggested the Police Station and Lucha suggested Stonehenge.


----------



## ForgottenT (Jun 19, 2013)

Beardo suggested the cube sculpture to me today


----------



## chriss (Jun 19, 2013)

Hm, I just got asked for a Fairy Tale Bridge by Winnie.
Cool bridge, but pretty expensive


----------



## Jinglefruit (Jun 20, 2013)

Sly just suggested a caution sign. Maybe I will build this Sly, outside your house, as a caution this guy gives bad suggestions sign.


----------



## Maarten707 (Jun 20, 2013)

My villagers don't request anything. When will they?


----------



## Kaijudomage (Jun 20, 2013)

Jinglefruit said:


> Sly just suggested a caution sign. Maybe I will build this Sly, outside your house, as a caution this guy gives bad suggestions sign.



Bunnie asked for that the other day...... Why Bunnie, I thought you were my friend.


I forgot who asked for the Wooden Bridge (Japanese Bridge) & the Water Pump.

Knox requested the Zen Bell, which was very high on my list. 
Pudge asked for a Pile of Pipes (Bench) today, which I might do.... if I can fit it in to my grand design.


----------



## piichan (Jun 20, 2013)

I keep walking around hoping to get more suggestions so far I only have one and it's a fairy tale bench by Melba.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jun 20, 2013)

Elvis asked for a Zen Garden..ugh.


----------



## Superpenguin (Jul 1, 2013)

These are all my projects that have been suggested thus far:

-Flower Arch
-Modern Bridge
-Archway Sculpture
-Water Pump
-Stadium Light
-Police Station
-Zen Streetlight 
-Caution Sign
-Yield Sign
-Pile of Pipes
-Stone Tablet


----------



## charmed girl (Jul 1, 2013)

Mira requested I build a caution sign, curt asked me to build a stone tablet, and 3 days ago I was asked to build the dream suite now I am building the 2nd floor museum. I hope one of my villagers request something again soon I don't know what to build next.


----------



## Sleepy (Jul 1, 2013)

Superpenguin said:


> These are all my projects that have been suggested thus far:
> 
> -Flower Arch
> -Modern Bridge
> ...



How are you getting them to suggest? I've only had 4 suggestions, and all were AWFUL except for the wind turbine. (3 other ones were all signs.. like traffic signs -.-)


----------



## Superpenguin (Jul 1, 2013)

Sleepy said:


> How are you getting them to suggest? I've only had 4 suggestions, and all were AWFUL except for the wind turbine. (3 other ones were all signs.. like traffic signs -.-)


I just play the game.


----------



## Punchyleaf (Jul 1, 2013)

I've had
- Caution Sign
- Yield Sign
- Brick bridge
- Police station
- pile of pipes
- Flower Clock
- Town hall renovation
- Stonehenge 
- shoe sculpture or whatever it's called
- hammock
- torch

And I'll have to see if anything else  that's all I can remember for now


----------



## Savio (Jul 1, 2013)

You guys are lucky..

I have a freakin Stone Tablet, Do Not Enter Sign, Custom Sign, Yellow Bench, Fountain, Water Well, Park Clock, Street Lamp.. 


I couldn't ask for more boring public works projects.


----------



## Lyla (Jul 1, 2013)

I got mine on the 14th as I live in UK and I have been suggested..
Windmill
Lighthouse
Modern light
Stonehenge 
Stone tablet
Modern bench
Wisteria falls 

This is just from memory, I think I have a few more.


----------



## Nooblord (Jul 1, 2013)

So far my villagers have requested:
police station
flower bed
drinking fountain
jungle gym
zen clock
lighthouse
balloon arch
fire pit
camping cot
stone tablet
illuminated heart
wind turbine

The projects I really want are:
wisteria
bell tower
bus stop
hand pump or water pump, don't remember what it's called
flower arch
torch
billboard
tire bench
and that fountain statue


----------



## Solar (Jul 1, 2013)

It seems the more projects I build the more suggestions I get. Mine so far are:
Outdoor Chair
Round Streetlight
Solar Panels
Modern Clock
Yield Sign -_-
Fairy-Tale Clock

Those are only the top of my head. Some of them are ok, but I wish I had a bit of a better selection.


----------



## Joey (Jul 1, 2013)

I've only had two suggestions, flower arch and modern street light.


----------



## Yurusumaji (Jul 1, 2013)

I have had the Zen Bell, Zen Garden, Stone Tablet, Yield Sign, Balloon Arch and Statue Fountain suggested.

I've haven't built the Yield Sign or Balloon Arch, but I have built the others.

ETA: Broccolo, my resident PWP suggester, just suggested the Hammock.


----------



## Nooblord (Jul 2, 2013)

An illuminated tree and the train station renovation was requested today.
I still haven't built my cafe, the park clock, and demolish a lamp I wanted to relocate.
Have some catching up to do.


----------



## Sheepish (Jul 2, 2013)

I've only had the Zen Bench, Caution Sign, Yield Sign, and Archway Sculpture suggested.

None of which I've built.


----------



## mason (Jul 2, 2013)

I swear I haven't had a suggestion in like a week and a half. -_-


----------



## Mairmalade (Jul 2, 2013)

Yay, Police Station was finally suggested today!


----------



## StarryACNL (Jul 2, 2013)

I have had:
lighthouse, wind mill, wind turbine, yeild sign,
thats it-really want police station


----------



## Hirisa (Jul 2, 2013)

Mathilda just suggested the police station, yesss!


----------



## Spikefin (Jul 2, 2013)

My villagers have suggested:
- Brick bridge
- Modern bridge
- Wind turbine
- Geyser
- Pile of pipes
- Rack of rice
- Metal bench

Still waiting for the cafe and police station.


----------



## CrankyCupcake (Jul 2, 2013)

Spikefin said:


> Still waiting for the cafe and police station.



The cafe is suggested by Blathers, not a villager. You need to already have renovated the museum so that you have a second floor, and wait 7 days. Also, you must have made 50 donations to the museum. Once these conditions have been met, when you see Blathers pondering over something (thought bubble over his head), talk to him, and this will unlock the cafe as a public works project you can build.


----------



## Spikefin (Jul 2, 2013)

CrankyCupcake said:


> The cafe is suggested by Blathers, not a villager. You need to already have renovated the museum so that you have a second floor, and wait 7 days. Also, you must have made 50 donations to the museum. Once these conditions have been met, when you see Blathers pondering over something (thought bubble over his head), talk to him, and this will unlock the cafe as a public works project you can build.


Ah, okay. At first I thought it was like that, but then someone told me that a villager suggests it. Good to know, thanks.


----------



## Pokeking (Jul 2, 2013)

I've had just the statue fountain besides second museum floor, reset center, dream suite being suggested.


----------



## slpnclass (Jul 3, 2013)

Ozzie suggested the wind turbine (ya not building that) the first day. Haven't had anything since. So far I've completed 2 bridges, the fence (to reserve a spot for my cafe), and the campsite.


----------



## Byngo (Jul 3, 2013)

I've had the following public works suggested:
Wind Turbine (Hell no.)
Modern Bridge (...)
Do-not-enter sign.
Stadium Light (WTH?)
Stone Tablet.

My villagers are suggesting poorly... The Stone Tablet is the only thing that I wanted.


----------



## chriss (Jul 3, 2013)

I really want to get  the hammock suggested but my villagers aren't wanting it 
I also want that big black cube thing..


----------



## Namurashi (Jul 3, 2013)

I read this on another forum. 



> if you have a hard time getting a villager to *ping* at you can go swimming with a wetsuit, get stung by a jellyfish and swim around for 5 minutes and that usually enables the first villager to spot you to come up and talk to you.



So, is there any sure-fire way to get them to suggest stuff or is it hit and miss? So far I've been suggested quite a few things but nothing I really liked. xD

Also, is the above quote true? I'd like to try for myself in the morning.


----------



## ForgottenT (Jul 3, 2013)

I now have.

- The Cube Sculpture
- Pyramid
- Sphinx
- Flower Arch
- Drinking Fountain
- Zen Streetlight
- Wisteria Trellis
I think that?s it so far.

Beardo suggested the Cube Sculpture
Beardo suggested the Pyramid
Beardo suggested the sphinx
Deena suggested the Flower Arch
Deena suggested the Drinking Fountain
Walt suggested the Zen Streetlight
Paula suggested the Wisteria Trellis


----------



## Bubble Pop (Jul 3, 2013)

I want Wendy to suggest the Round Streetlight to me but it's not happening, I'm going to scream at her.


----------



## Sachmach29 (Jul 3, 2013)

I haven't gotten any suggestions. It probably has to do with the fact that I spend most of my time on the island catching bugs for my ever expanding house LOL.


----------



## CrankyCupcake (Jul 3, 2013)

Unlocked the flower clock project at last! I am so going to build it.


----------



## ripley4O77 (Jul 3, 2013)

These were suggested to me:

Fairy Bench (Margie)
Wind Turbine (Tipper but not sure anymore)
Drinking fountain (also Tipper but also not sure any more)

It's too bad after you build the wind turbine the suggestion vanishes meaning you can only build one. I wanted 3 OTL.


----------



## broadwaythecat (Jul 3, 2013)

My first real suggestion.....A freaking jungle gym. What are you supposed to do, play in it? And of course, the one to suggest it is Walker.


----------



## chaulklet (Jul 3, 2013)

I got no suggestion but a brick bridge  how to get more!


----------



## Imbri (Jul 3, 2013)

Dizzy wants a pyramid and Beardo asked for a Maori statue. Interesting choices, but I'm not sure I'll build them.




ripley4O77 said:


> It's too bad after you build the wind turbine the suggestion vanishes meaning you can only build one. I wanted 3 OTL.



Aw, really? I didn't know that. I'm building one behind the Town Hall, but I'd wanted to put another behind The Roost. Grr.


----------



## ripley4O77 (Jul 3, 2013)

I know right? I was planning on making a row of 3 in a perfect little area I had for it. I hope villagers can re-request them but I doubt it somehow.


----------



## Superpenguin (Jul 3, 2013)

ripley4O77 said:


> I know right? I was planning on making a row of 3 in a perfect little area I had for it. I hope villagers can re-request them but I doubt it somehow.



They won't. You can only have one wind turbine. Every project has limits on how many can be in town.

Also, Cheri just suggested the Illumination Tree!


----------



## MeetThyReaper (Jul 3, 2013)

I have a question:  is there any way to get your villagers to make requests?  It's been over 2 weeks and I've yet to receive a request.

Help?


----------



## Talon (Jul 3, 2013)

MeetThyReaper said:


> I have a question:  is there any way to get your villagers to make requests?  It's been over 2 weeks and I've yet to receive a request.
> 
> Help?



My villagers like to make requests when I have a Public Works Project in progress.  So if I want a request, I just build something and within minutes a villager is running up to me requesting something new.


----------



## charmed girl (Jul 3, 2013)

I haven't had any suggestions since last week so have built a third cobblestone bridge. I tried talking to my villagers tonight but no one requested anything but two of my villagers said they're moving to different towns!


----------



## Curiousiko (Jul 3, 2013)

Recently a camping cot from Clyde. Not even thinking of building it -.- I have two cranky villagers and they just won't suggest anything to me...very annoying >.<


----------



## Superpenguin (Jul 3, 2013)

Fairy-Tale Lamppost just suggested by Mitzi! 
I like it, but I don't know if I'll be able to find a spot for it.


----------



## MeetThyReaper (Jul 3, 2013)

I have another question:  a while ago, I had my duck request a stadium light and another villager wanted a yield sign.  Do I HAVE to build those in order to get them to make more suggestions?  I really don't want to build either.

-MTR


----------



## kkatiee12 (Jul 3, 2013)

None of my villagers have suggested anything. Maybe I have to be playing longer, i've been playing for 8 days.


----------



## Bubble Pop (Jul 3, 2013)

FML Wendy finally suggested something but instead of the Round Streetlight it was the Metal Bench... *cry* Screw it I'm just going with the default street lamps for now, haha!


----------



## Superpenguin (Jul 3, 2013)

MeetThyReaper said:


> I have another question:  a while ago, I had my duck request a stadium light and another villager wanted a yield sign.  Do I HAVE to build those in order to get them to make more suggestions?  I really don't want to build either.
> 
> -MTR



No.


----------



## Nooblord (Jul 3, 2013)

Oil drilling rig or something like that was requested yesterday, and a stupid caution sign was requested today.
Geez, someone request the bus stop and bell tower already.


----------



## Jaguarfire (Jul 3, 2013)

Isabelle: Dream Suite
Blathers: Caf?, Museum 2nd Floor
Moe: Tire Toy

 And someone else suggested a modern bridge.


----------



## Yurusumaji (Jul 3, 2013)

Croque suggested Modern Bridge yesterday. No new suggestions today yet.

I'm diligently waiting on the Fairy Tale suggestions. LOL. For now I have some Zen stuff up, but I'll probably demolish 'em once I start putting the Fairy Tale stuff in.


----------



## Mothership (Jul 3, 2013)

Still no luck with getting the request for a Police Station or for anything else that I actually want to build. Tis quite annoying.

Today's request was for that picnic blanket thing. I might build that some day, just not now.


----------



## bittermeat (Jul 3, 2013)

Colton, the smug horse, suggested a totem pole today. First suggestion I ever got!


----------



## Cottonball (Jul 3, 2013)

I got Cube statue and Totem Pole today & yesterday


----------



## ForgottenT (Jul 3, 2013)

Sachmach29 said:


> I haven't gotten any suggestions. It probably has to do with the fact that I spend most of my time on the island catching bugs for my ever expanding house LOL.



Wait until 7-9PM and after 11PM
all the rare bugs comes out there, you will get rich FAST.
Also cut down the trees in the middle of the island, it makes the efficiency better.


----------



## X66x66 (Jul 3, 2013)

I FINALLY got the police station! Mira out of all people suggested it. I built the modern one!


----------



## amykz1971 (Jul 4, 2013)

We are DYING for one of our neighbors to suggest the police station.  The last request was from Isabelle to upgrade Town Hall (my daughter went modern, and it looks awful in our town).  She has been doing some miscellaneous ones like the fire hydrant, etc... to see if someone will get their behind in gear and request a police station.  It's been over a week since we had a request.


----------

